# Looking for a hip gun



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ive always been partial to wheel guns due to the reliability but have been looking at some of the autos that have really good reputations. What I am looking for is a hip gun for hunting in bear and cat country that is not to heavy but packs enough punch to stop either if it ever needs to.

I have narrowed it down to these two. If you guys can think of something that better fits what I'm looking for at the price listed please let me know.

Glock 20 in a 10mm which will give me 16 rounds of a 357mag powered round.

Or

Taurus Tracker in the 4" 44mag which only gives me 5 rounds. 

Both guns run right around $500 give or take $50.00 which is my budget.

What are your opinions of these two guns and calibers?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Glock Vs a Taurus? lol. I like my taurus's just fine, but they dont hold a flame to the glory of Blocks.  here is the REAL questions,,

which one would you trust your life to more. 
Which one feels more comfortable in your hand? 
Which one do you shoot better with?
Which one would you feel the worste about getting taken as "evidence" when actually used in a self defense shooting?  


Gee


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Glock 20. You can buy drop in barrels for them pretty cheap and shoot .40 S&W out of it too. Bears are less scary than cougars IMO, so I'd rather have 3x more bullets and sacrifice the extra power thee .44 would pack.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

My choice for a woods gun would be a Ruger Blackhawk in 44 Mag.
Rugged reliability and great power even though just six shots. 

If you are leaning toward an auto, a Springfield XD 45 would do. 
13 rounds of 45 could do some damage to about anything. 
This is also often used for concealed carry. It is a little heavy 
at 2.5 pounds loaded.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh, by the way, that little Taurus 5 shooter in 44 Mag would beat you up. At a mere 34 oz. the recoil would be wicked. Not something you are likely to ever enjoy shooting. 

The Ruger with 5.5 inch barrel weighs in at 45 oz, and is too much for a lot of shooters. Before you buy any 44 Magnum, it would be well to borrow one and shoot it. Get an idea of what it is like to shoot something that powerful.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I did take into consideration the fact it was a relatively light gun for being a 44mag but one thing I did notice is it comes with a factory ported barrel which from what I have read reduces the felt recoil quite a bit. Ive looked at all of the 44mags but most are just so darn heavy (for a reason I know) but none the less a pain to hike with after a few hours. I'm not much worried of the recoil as I can always shoot the 44 special at paper then put the mags in when its on my side in the woods.

As far as the .45 goes, its great at what it was designed for and that's a man stopper and sure it would stop a cat in its tracks but would I trust my life to it against even an average black bear? no. I would take the 10mm over the .45 any day of the week but the same question remains with the 10mm which is why I looking for other opinions.

Taurus is one of the most under rated manufactures of guns IMHO. Ive had several and fired hundreds of rounds through them and in some cases even thousands and they still fired as good or better then the day I bought them. Glock has had more then there share of issues and there are still people who don't trust them. Ive never owned one and never thought I would because to be honest I don't like how they look. That being said they are the only manufacturer that produces the 10mm with a stock high cap. mag which is why I looked at it a little more serious.


----------



## eyecrazy (May 4, 2008)

Glock 20 but only with full power 10mm loads like those avaliable from doubletap, most 10mm loads these days are loaded to .40 S&W velocities. The ten is capable of more energy than the .357.

A good 4 inch .357 double action-S&W 686, Ruger GP-100 loaded with hard cast full power 180 grain bullets.

An all steel 4" .44 mag or .41 mag-Smith 629, Smith 629 mountain gun, Ruger Redhawk. Smith 657 in .41.

A Ruger Blackhawk (not a super, it is heavier and bigger) in .41 mag with 5.5 inch barrel. This is built on the same same frame as the .357 Blackhawk.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Smith & Wesson has lightweight Scandium alloy wheel guns in .44 mag and .357 mag, among other calibers, that are great for self defense especially the .44 mag when in bear country like Alaska.

The S&W model 329PD revolver in .44 mag only weighs 26 oz! Mine's a little tough on my hand between the thumb and first finger, but manageable for a few defensive close-range shots.

The S&W model 327PD revolver in .357 mag weighs 24 oz. It holds 8 rounds. Too small for big bears IMHO, but OK for "other" self-defense. Then again, this revolver is super light and about 20 shots is all my hand wants. Although, Mrs Goob handles the gun just fine.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm with Goob, The only thing a pistol = to a .357 is going to do is aggitate the bear!!! :lol:


----------



## eyecrazy (May 4, 2008)

The lightweight revolvers in .44 mag (smith scandium,taurus) recoil too much to get off a fast second shot and that is why I recommended all steel revolvers or the glock. It is very unlikely that one shot from even a .44 mag is going to stop a large black bear at close range-kill it yes but not stop it immideately-so you should have a weapon you can fire multipe shots fairly fast. The Glock would reign sepreme because of this. I had a 329 and sold it and found a pre lock 629 mountain gun in .44 mag and it is the lightest I would go in a .44 mag. My 629 classic DX with 5 inch full lugged barrel is much faster. There is no free lunch with the .44 mag.

The 4 inch ruger Redhawk introduced a couple of years ago is slightly heavier than a regular Smith 4 inch 629 but lighter than my classic 5"

I would stick with Double action revolvers and here are your choices from lightest to heaviest. Also go with at least a 4 inch barrel as you loose to much velocity with shorter barrels and magnum powder charges.

629 mouintain gun 4" 
629 4"
redhawk 4"
629 classic 5" or 629 6" (weigh about the same)
redhawk 5.5"


----------



## CHEESE (Jan 29, 2009)

I,m a glock fan never been a 10mm fan. we take are glocks in 40 cal to bear and cat areas all the time. I think as far as a wheel gun i always stay with the ruger there the best I.M.O. My pa has both the super redhawk and the superblackhawk there both fun to shoot but heavy loads in the black hawk hurt the palm of my hand but i have big hands. I personally would by the glock. but thats me.


----------

